# Changing Visa Whilst in Canada



## mr cool1 (Feb 5, 2014)

I am a 25 yo Australian resident, currently in Australia. Looking to move to Canada for a a year or two.

I have applied for a Working Visa through IEC and waiting for the application to go through. Theres no real reason why I wouldnt be okay for it.

-Is it possible for me to travel to Canada (Vancouver) on a holiday visa before the approval of the working Visa. and then find an appropriate job once I have been accepted for the working Visa once Im already there?



Thanks in advance!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## mr cool1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Okay cool...

what does this meas as far as stamping my passport?

i.e.
i go to the country on holiday Visa
spend some time there and then be notified I have been accepted for working visa
do i have to do something or go somewhere to affirm that? is it it just an email or a piece of paper that says I have the right to work in the country..


I am a bit confused with the process..


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Once you receive the WHV you need to take it to the US border and do what's known as flag poling to have the visa activated. Just tell the US border control what you're doing and you will be refused entry and sent back to Canada where your visa will be activated.
Good Luck.


----------

